# Ham and Canadian Bacon with Pop's Brine and Pork Loin



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Sam's Club had pork loins for $1.83 lb case price so I picked up a case last night. It had 5 smaller loins for a total of 33lbs. I put 2/12 loins in Pop's Brine for ham and 2 1/2 loins in Pop's CB brine.













DSCN8194.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 12, 2013


















DSCN8195.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 12, 2013






I doubled and tied some of the loins because of the size.













DSCN8196.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 12, 2013






Now the loins are all injected and in 2 buckets for the 10 -14 day soak. I keep thinking about ordering a vacuum tumbler but I need 4 new tires on my truck and tires aren't 50 bucks a piece any more. Will have to wait.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2013)

Will be Waiting!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I need to do some CB and BBB again soon!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 12, 2013)

You have to quit posting ham and cb projects.

Makes me want to try some worse than before.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Will be Waiting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





c farmer said:


> You have to quit posting ham and cb projects.
> 
> Makes me want to try some worse than before.


The freezer has no more ham in it and some kind of ham from the grocery store is in my fridge. I waited too long. I tasted and looked at the ham and it must be some kind of ground up reconfigured kind of thing. When I was young my mother used to buy salmon patties which I think even the bones were added to the grind. They were pattied and breaded and were terrible. We always joke when someone shows up with a bunch of small fish. No matter what kind fish we say "grind 'em up and make salmon patties out them.


----------



## disco (Sep 12, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> The freezer has no more ham in it and some kind of ham from the grocery store is in my fridge. I waited too long. I tasted and looked at the ham and it must be some kind of ground up reconfigured kind of thing. When I was young my mother used to buy salmon patties which I think even the bones were added to the grind. They were pattied and breaded and were terrible. We always joke when someone shows up with a bunch of small fish. No matter what kind fish we say "grind 'em up and make salmon patties out them.


I agree on the formed hams. I find it objectionable that they can even be called hams. 

I am watching your project with interest.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> When I was young my mother used to buy salmon patties which I think even the bones were added to the grind. They were pattied and breaded and were terrible. We always joke when someone shows up with a bunch of small fish. No matter what kind fish we say "grind 'em up and make salmon patties out them.


That's quite possible, the canning process for salmon is bone in and skin on! I remember my grandmother mashing up salmon from her home canned salmon and smoked salmon and the bones stayed in as well as the skin. I prefer to de-bone and remove the skin myself.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 12, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> The freezer has no more ham in it and *some kind of ham from the grocery store is in my fridge*. I waited too long. I tasted and looked at the ham and it must be some kind of ground up reconfigured kind of thing. When I was young my mother used to buy salmon patties which I think even the bones were added to the grind. They were pattied and breaded and were terrible. We always joke when someone shows up with a bunch of small fish. No matter what kind fish we say "grind 'em up and make salmon patties out them.









    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    You'll be set again before too long - count me in for this one as well


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 20, 2013)

Pulled the loins from the brine buckets and rinsed. They are now forming pellicles in front of a fan on my kitchen table.













DSCN8223.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 20, 2013






This is going to be a pretty good size slicing and packaging job. A mans got to do what a man has to do to keep those other kind of hams from showing up in the fridge.

I've noticed on this batch and the last batch that the loins and butts are not spotted looking when they come out. I'm using the same cure #1 from the same can. Farmland must be injecting them with a different recipe. Nothing I've done has changed.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 21, 2013)

My wife is leaving for her Girl's week end so i have all day to smoke. I decided to cold smoke for a while with apple pellets in the AMNPS and will add heat and cherry smoke later.













DSCN8229.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 21, 2013






Lit on both ends.













DSCN8232.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 21, 2013






Before color.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 21, 2013)

CB is done now at 145° IT. I cold smoked with AMNPS for 2 hours with apple pellets and then let the smoker run for 4 hours at 125°. Then I raised the smoker to 175° so my cherry hunks didn't smoke much. Most of the smoke is from the apple pellets. The color is much lighter with apple than with cherry.













DSCN8235.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 21, 2013






 Waiting on the ham loins.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 21, 2013)

DSCN8235.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 21, 2013






Looking good Todd!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 21, 2013)

Ham is done!













DSCN8238.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 21, 2013






There was literally only a drops in the drip pans until I started probing. Juice was pushing past the probe while I was waiting for the temp reading. I'm going to let them cool and firm them up a little in the freezer in the morning and let the slicing begin. Thanks for looking!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 22, 2013)

Slicing done!













DSCN8242.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 22, 2013






Loin ham!













DSCN8246.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 22, 2013






Canadian bacon yield!













DSCN8252.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 22, 2013






Shaved ham!













DSCN8255.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 22, 2013






Ham yield!

If my dog lab could talk he would say he would rather hang out by the slicer than the smoker. With the long smoke time the pellicle is a just a little tougher but the inside is moist and juicy and delicious.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## disco (Sep 22, 2013)

Great load of pork there!

Disco


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 22, 2013)

Great looking ham & CB........What's the difference in the two ?


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 22, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> DSCN8235.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


Disco said:


> Great load of pork there!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!


Shoneyboy said:


> Great looking ham & CB........What's the difference in the two ?


Thank you, The CB has 1 Tbs garlic powder, 1 Tbs onion powder, and 1 Tbs molasses to Pop's brine.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 22, 2013)

DSCN8246.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 22, 2013


















DSCN8255.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Sep 22, 2013






Yup - looks awesome Todd!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Now you have a stash built back up  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Will that last you long enough to have to freeze some or will it be gone before that?


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 22, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> DSCN8246.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some will be frozen. I've been supplying my daughters with CB and ham so it moves pretty quick. My grandsons like it and gobble it up.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Slicing done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW.  AWESOME.    

I need a pork loin sale.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome Job, Todd!!!

What a load !!!

Last time I did a big batch, I got three 9 pounders @ $1.59.  I couldn't believe it.

It's usually about $3 around here!!

Looks super!!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *c farmer*
> 
> WOW.  AWESOME.
> 
> I need a pork loin sale.


Thanks!


Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Job, Todd!!!
> 
> What a load !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! I was having fun with my slicer until it was time to clean it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks Bear! I was having fun with my slicer until it was time to clean it.


LOL---I just take mine apart & the Dishwasher cleans it.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow How did I miss this! Thats amazin looking ham and Canadian Bacon. We started ours close to the same time. I like that Ham?

I have a question though. I always see wveryone here slicing up everything and then freezing it, I have always left mine whole and allowed it to thaw then sliced. I know it would thaw faster, but is there any other advantage? I assumed leaving it whole you'd retain more moisture when thawed.

Believe I'll go rinse and set in the fridge to dry, maybe a Tuesday smoke? Mine were awfully thick so was giving 'em a little extra time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Slicing done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That's Q-view overload! Great job Todd!!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 23, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Some will be frozen. I've been supplying my daughters with CB and ham so it moves pretty quick. My grandsons like it and gobble it up.


Lucky family!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Wow How did I miss this! Thats amazin looking ham and Canadian Bacon. We started ours close to the same time. I like that Ham?
> 
> I have a question though. I always see wveryone here slicing up everything and then freezing it, I have always left mine whole and allowed it to thaw then sliced. I know it would thaw faster,* but is there any other advantage? *I assumed leaving it whole you'd retain more moisture when thawed.
> 
> Believe I'll go rinse and set in the fridge to dry, maybe a Tuesday smoke? Mine were awfully thick so was giving 'em a little extra time.


I'm sure Todd will give you his reasons, but we freeze ours in small packs. I wouldn't want to use & wash my auto-slicer every time I slice a few slices.

Slice it all at once---clean up once----bag it-----freeze it------get a pack out & eat it.

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 23, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I have a question though. I always see wveryone here slicing up everything and then freezing it, I have always left mine whole and allowed it to thaw then sliced. I know it would thaw faster, but is there any other advantage? I assumed leaving it whole you'd retain more moisture when thawed.
> 
> Believe I'll go rinse and set in the fridge to dry, maybe a Tuesday smoke? Mine were awfully thick so was giving 'em a little extra time.


Like Bear said clean everything only once. When it is pulled at 145 it is so juicy. I have not had any dry out because of freezing but it is normally used within 60 days. Most times I have been freezing the Canadian bacon whole because I was experimenting with how thick I like it when heating it in the pan for breakfast. I'm thinking of giving some of these little loin hams out to family for Christmas and those will be whole and unfrozen.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 23, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's Q-view overload! Great job Todd!!


Thanks Case!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Like Bear said clean everything only once. When it is pulled at 145 it is so juicy. I have not had any dry out because of freezing but it is normally used within 60 days. Most times I have been freezing the Canadian bacon whole because I was experimenting with how thick I like it when heating it in the pan for breakfast. I'm thinking of giving some of these little loin hams out to family for Christmas and those will be whole and unfrozen.


Just to let you guys know, the last time I made this stuff was January, 2012, and I cut 56 slices @ 1/2" thick (Boneless Smoked Pork chops) and the rest into about 1/8" thick CB. I put 2 chops in each freezer pack, with 2 or 3 CB slices between them. That would be one meal of chops each for Me & Mrs Bear, and CB for my next day's Breakfast. Due to my Hospital time and the 7 months of loss of properly functioning taste buds, some are still in the freezer. We just consumed a pack night before last & after 20 Months they are exactly like they were when we put them in the freezer---Awesome!!---Not in the least bit Dry.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, I was wondering the advantage, but since I, being a poor country boy still use the old knife to cut with, there really is no advantage one way or the other. Its stays juicy both ways.

The last time (which was my first time), I made it a few slices would have never sufficed, I had to hide some to have for breakfast. I cut some really thin slices put out on a tray with some crackers for folks to taste, you know get their opinions. *POOF* there wasn't any crumbs. Baby sister dug in the Reefer to get the other piece I had saved!

I didn't care for the end result that time because I had rubbed the outside before smoking like I would tasso. It was a bad rub, it was molten lava hot, and it just didn't go at all with the sweet Canadian bacon.

Anyway, sorry I didn't mean to hi-jack the thread. Man that ham/CB looks totally awesome. I am going out now to the kitchen and cut and check good penetration on my loins. Its been long enough and now seeing yours I want some Canadian bacon!!

Man Todd I love the look of those loins. Totally inspiring! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 24, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Ok, I was wondering the advantage, but since I, being a poor country boy still use the old knife to cut with, there really is no advantage one way or the other. Its stays juicy both ways.
> 
> The last time (which was my first time), I made it a few slices would have never sufficed, I had to hide some to have for breakfast. I cut some really thin slices put out on a tray with some crackers for folks to taste, you know get their opinions. *POOF* there wasn't any crumbs. Baby sister dug in the Reefer to get the other piece I had saved!
> 
> ...


No highjacking done on this thread. When I'm looking up something new to try I like these kind of discussions.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 24, 2013)

I forgot to wish you good luck with your CB Foamheart!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I forgot to wish you good luck with your CB Foamheart!


I just washed and dryed it, put it in the reefer to chill and dry for the night. I have a HUGE load of CB, wish it was all gone so I can try one of those ham loins. Can ya tell I am all excited here......LOL  Man that is so fine lookin.


----------



## pigbark (Oct 2, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Just to let you guys know, the last time I made this stuff was January, 2012, and I cut 56 slices @ 1/2" thick (Boneless Smoked Pork chops) and the rest into about 1/8" thick CB. I put 2 chops in each freezer pack, with 2 or 3 CB slices between them. That would be one meal of chops each for Me & Mrs Bear, and CB for my next day's Breakfast. Due to my Hospital time and the 7 months of loss of properly functioning taste buds, some are still in the freezer. We just consumed a pack night before last & after 20 Months they are exactly like they were when we put them in the freezer---Awesome!!---Not in the least bit Dry.
> 
> Bear


That's a awesome amount of time, I read somewhere that frozen slab, chunk or thicker cut will last longer than thin sliced in the freezer.. I guess this info is proving it true... I also will keep in mind that you dry cure..

Anyone have a time frame on Pops brine?

Thanks-Jimbo


----------



## bjustice22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Aside from the different brine you used for the ham and CB, you just tied two pork loins together for the ham and the CB is just on pork loin?

Once I complete my duck jerky project this weekend  I guarantee ham and CB are next! I might even start the brine/curing process as soon as my shipment of cure #1 gets in Thursday!


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 23, 2013)

The loins have a tapered shape so I tied 2 of the small loins together to make a larger piece of meat for slicing. It is not something that you need to do.


----------



## berniepen (Nov 1, 2013)

Can you give me the recipes for the soaking solution and what you inject them with they look awesome Thanks


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 2, 2013)

Berniepen said:


> Can you give me the recipes for the soaking solution and what you inject them with they look awesome Thanks


Pop's Brine

1 gallon water

1 cup brown sugar

3/4 cup white sugar

3/4 cup kosher salt *or* 1/2 cup sea salt

1 Tbs cure #1

1 Tbs onion powder

1 Tbs garlic powder

1 Tbs molasses

Just mix it all up in a clean food grade bucket and use the brine to inject the pork. Put pork and all the brine back in the bucket and cover with a ziplock bag of water to keep it submerged. If you omit the onion, garlic and molasses it is a very good ham brine. 10-14 days.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2013)

You know its a happy brine bucket when you are going back to Sams every other week getting another of the 7lb bags of brown sugar!


----------

